# Castle of the Mad Archmage Poster Maps



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

Last July, the Greyhawk Grognard Joe Bloch published the final version of his magnum opus, _The Castle of the Mad Archmage_. Here are all the poster maps (covering Levels 2 through 13) I created in CC3/DD3 for Joe based on his original designs for this old school megadungeon. 

I hope to someday be able to create Undermountain-style versions of these maps again. Due to the extensive editing we did to the text and maps with the assistance of the eagle eye of our editor Steve Rubin, I need to start those again from scratch and haven't found the time yet to get to that.

Still, I wanted people to have the final definitive versions of the poster maps again, so here they are! 

Attached to this post is a map key for the entire set of poster maps.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 2: The Deep Cellars*

L2: The Deep Cellars


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 3: The Dungeons*

L3: The Dungeons


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 4: The Lower Dungeons*

L4: The Lower Dungeons


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 5: The Deeps*

L5: The Deeps


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 6: The Labyrinth*

L6: The Labyrinth


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 6A: Sub-Labyrinth*

L6A: Sub-Labyrinth


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 7: The Crypts*

L7: The Crypts


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 8: The Lesser Caves*

L8: The Lesser Caves


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 9: The Greater Caves*

L9: The Greater Caves


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 10: The Lesser Caverns*

L10: The Lesser Caverns


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 11: The Greater Caverns*

L11: The Greater Caverns

Edit: For some reason, the system is converting this poster to a JPG from a PNG. I've attached a ZIP file with the PNG inside instead.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 12: The Catacombs*

L12: The Catacombs


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 2, 2010)

*Level 13: The Maze*

L13: The Maze


----------



## Thulcondar (Sep 6, 2010)

And, to make things easier, the whole set is available as a .zip file here:

CotMA.zip

Joe, I cannot thank you enough for your efforts with the maps. These things are amazing! For all those who have downloaded the original dungeon, these poster maps aren't any new information, but seeing them put together as originally intended does give a better view of how each level is a coherent whole, rather than isolated quadrants. Definitely worth getting if you've downloaded the Castle of the Mad Archmage pdf.

Joe (aka the Greyhawk Grognard)


----------

